
Crappy App Creation Strategy and $2892 in profit with no bloody idea - tortilla
http://www.appincomereport.com/crappy-app-creation-strategy-and-2892-in-profit-with-no-bloody-idea/
======
tonteldoos
So, wait...this guy makes money off essentially the same app repackaged n
times and submitted, written by an outsourced team?

No mention of what it actually does (which leads me to believe 'not much')?

Does he target ill-informed users, or are the rest of the people suckers for
trying to do one app, and do it well (thereby giving users the benefit of the
doubt)?

